#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-06
<MrChrisDruif> Op'ing leoquant ?
<leoquant> yeah
<MrChrisDruif> Waarvoor? :)
<leoquant> because i can
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het verder?
<MrChrisDruif> Vanavond/vannacht om 12 uur is er een Lernid Testing Session
<commandoline> hmm, lernid wordt weer actief lijkt het
<MrChrisDruif> #ubuntu-classroom
<MrChrisDruif> Daarin
<hannie> oef, dat is laat!
<commandoline> ik geloof dat ik ook al 2 planet ubuntu posts erover heb gezien recent.
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, ik moet gaan....Aloha!
<hannie> dag, en bedankt voor de mededeling
<StefandeVries> zo, goedeavond
<OerHeks> hoi Stefan
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-07
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle :D knuff
<Rachelle> knuffff
 * Rachelle ploft moe neer
 * Rachelle schopt het spel van school (project).  Waar zit die memleak?
<MrChrisDruif> Links...
<Rachelle> we knallen op de 16 MB limit van android
<CasW> Is het spel niet gewoon te groot? ;)
<Rachelle> nee  opstart is zo 3 MB en normaal running 6,7 MB
<Rachelle> sure het zou na tijd naar 8 MB kunnen stijgen.  Maar dan nog 8 extra?
<MrChrisDruif> GarbageCollector niet aan het werk?
<Rachelle> don't know
<Rachelle> als die zijn werk niet doet zou het vol kunnen lopen ja
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien een idee
<Rachelle> zitten eraan te denken om in onStop() de garbage-collector een schop te geven (scherm wisselen)
<CasW> Goed idee
<Rachelle> nu mijn klasgenoten nog overtuigen -_-'
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<Rachelle> ik roep die al aan bij het inladen van de plaatjes van vragen
<Rachelle> dit is een groepsproject
<Rachelle> dus ja beslis dat niet in mijn eentje
<MrChrisDruif> Niet? ;)
<Rachelle> helaas niet :p
<Rachelle> mijn code is doorsnee stabieler dan die van mijn klasgenoten
<Rachelle> ze vonden het ook raar dat ik de teamiconen (die op 3 schermen nodig zijn) in het geheugen hield -_-['
<Rachelle> wat zou jij dan doen?  Die telkens ophalen of ze in een hashmap in een singleton klasse houden?
<Rachelle> hoi hannie
<hannie> hi Rachelle
<hannie> commandoline, heb jij django geïnstalleerd?
<commandoline> hannie: ik geloof dat ik nog ergens wel een installatie heb, hoezo?
<hannie> Ik wilde het uitproberen en heb het vanuit software center geïnstalleerd maar ik mis django-admin.py
<commandoline> ik geloof dat het django-admin heet in de ubuntu-versie
<commandoline> zonder '.py' dus
<hannie> Bij #django werd ik naar #ubuntu verwezen
<hannie> aha, zonde py. zal ik proberen, maar vind het wel raar
<hannie> *zonder
<commandoline> waarschijnlijk omdat ze het zelf maar niks vinden dat ze dat commando hebben veranderd :P
<commandoline> * 1e ze = django supporters; 2e ze = ubuntu devs
<hannie> Hebben die mot met elkaar?
<commandoline> niet dat ik weet
<hannie> Ik gebruik https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/intro/tutorial01/
<commandoline> ik vraag me alleen af waarom ze je naar #ubuntu doorverwezen terwijl het antwoord zo simpel is...
<hannie> commandoline, ik ben mij een beetje aan het verdiepen in JFL en kwam Ronnie's code tegen
 * Rachelle prikt MrChrisDruif 
<commandoline> ok, ik heb zelf die tutorial ook al eens doorgenomen
 * MrChrisDruif zegt "auw"
<hannie> Ik wist niet wat Django was en probeer daar nu achter te komen door het uit te proberen
<MrChrisDruif> Waarvoor prik je me? :)
<Rachelle> ik vroeg je wat :p
<hannie> commandoline, het antwoord is niet zo simpel. Je moet wel weten dat ze de py hebben laten vallen
<commandoline> hannie: hmm, dat is idd ook een optie, dat ze je doorstuurden naar #ubuntu omdat ze dachten dat de vraag ubuntu-specifiek is en ze het zelf niet wisten. Zit natuurlijk wat in :)
<commandoline> nou ja, je weet het nu :)
<Rachelle> @ MrChrisDruif  : <Rachelle> wat zou jij dan doen?  Die telkens ophalen of ze in een hashmap in een singleton klasse houden?
<meetingology> Rachelle: Error: "MrChrisDruif" is not a valid command.
<Rachelle>  @ MrChrisDruif  : <Rachelle> wat zou jij dan doen?  Die telkens ophalen of ze in een hashmap in een singleton klasse houden?
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<CasW> MrChrisDruif is not a valid command?!?
<CasW> :p
<MrChrisDruif> Als je iets geregeld nodig hebt opslaan in werkgeheugen
<MrChrisDruif> CasW; Ik snap het zelf ook niet :-/
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Rachelle> je bent het dus met me eens :)
<Rachelle> 1 van de schermen die het nodig heeft is het score-overzicht :p
<Rachelle> en het beginscherm
<hannie> It worked!
<hannie> Congratulations on your first Django-powered page.
<hannie> commandoline, dankzij jouw goede tip.
<MrChrisDruif> Iedereen blij hier, leuk :)
<hannie> dag MrChrisDruif
<commandoline> hannie: mooi :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha hannie :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, uitstekend mag ik wel zeggen. Met jou ook alles goed?
<hannie> commandoline, één van de vele notities was: If you installed Django using a Linux distribution’s package manager (e.g. apt-get or yum) django-admin.py may have been renamed to django-admin. You may continue through this documentation by omitting .py from each command.
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, net scriptje twee deze week werkend gekregen :)
<hannie> commandoline, ik las daar echt overheen
<commandoline> hmm, daar kan ik het dan wel ooit eens hebben gelezen...
<hannie> commandoline, excuses dat ik je ermee lastig viel
<commandoline> oh, geen enkel probleem
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, iets met muziek te maken?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, niet eens...quicklists
<hannie> en wat zij quicklists?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...in Unity is dat
<MrChrisDruif> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity/46832#46832
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, interessant. Ben je tevreden met Unity?
<MrChrisDruif> Als je met rechtermuisknop op zo'n icoon klikt..dan kan je zo'n lijstje krijgen
<hannie> Ik ben wel bezig geweest met CompizConf
<MrChrisDruif> Na wat stabiliteits updates ben ik best tevreden
<hannie> Je kunt bv. de pictogrammen op de Starter verkleinen
<MrChrisDruif> Mijnes in principe ook...kijk maar naar het commando :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...heet dat ding Starter?
<MrChrisDruif> Engelse naam is Dasher volgens mij?
<hannie> Ja, zo hebben we Launcher vertaald
<hannie> Dash hebben we Dash gelaten in nl
<MrChrisDruif> Launcher is die zijbalk?
<hannie> Ja, en Dash is het Ubuntu-pictogram linksboven in de hoek
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<hannie> Ik krijg de geheimen van Dash steeds beter ontsluierd
<hannie> Er zit veel meer in dan je in 1e instantie zou zeggen
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...zoals? I like secrets :D
<hannie> De geweldige zoekresultaten van zowel toepassingen als bestanden
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...Windows en dan gaan zoeken
<hannie> vele malen beter dan gnome-search
<MrChrisDruif> Werkt best aardig....door zeitgeist
<hannie> ja, ik ben daar zeer tevreden over
<MrChrisDruif> Dat + quicklists is best leuk
<hannie> en ik vind de gemeenschappelijke menubalk bovenin ook prettig
<hannie> ..niet altijd..
<hannie> Ik heb net die tekst gekopieerd. Lijkt me idd leuk
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....heet dat zo in het Nederlands? :P
<RawChid> Ik heb er nog niet aan kunnen wennen
<MrChrisDruif> Mijn quicklist bedoel je?
<hannie> RawChid, hoi. Natty bedoel je, of de balk bovenin?
<RawChid> Dat gemeenschappelijke menu
<hannie> Hij zit idd wat hoog, maar ik ben er aan gewend nu
<hannie> btw, heeft iemand van jullie ook u1conflict problemen?
 * RawChid gebruikt classic
<hannie> RawChid, even doorbijten
<RawChid> Dat wil ik (nog) niet.
<hannie> RawChid, je wacht zeker tot het uitontwikkeld is ;)
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ik ga ook die quicklist uitproberen. Ben benieuwd
<RawChid> Ja, ik probeer het de volgende release wel nog een keer. En dan gelijk nogmaals vergelijken met Gnome3
<hannie> RawChid, is gnome3 een echte verbetering?
<commandoline> Unity bevalt mij goed sinds ik merkte dat natty ook onder gnome classic op mijn pc random crashes gaf :P.
<RawChid> Wat ik tot nu toe heb gezien niet hannie
<commandoline> trouwens, ik heb nu al twee dagen geen crash meer, misschien gefixt in een update :)
<RawChid> Maar misschien ben ik te conservatief
<hannie> RawChid, ik zou het wel aanraden, maar het is natuurlijk jouw keuze
<MrChrisDruif> En mijn aangepaste script staat online: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity/43150#43150
<hannie> commandoline, de enige ellende die ik met Natty heb is Ubuntu One conflicts
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ik ga hem gelijk jatten
<RawChid> Het punt is dat bepaalde dingen in Gnome naar mijn hand heb omgezet. En dat kreeg ik nog niet makkelijk voor elkaar in Unity. Daarbij ging mijn werk wel door. Dus geen zin/tijd om daar veel moeite in te steken
<MrChrisDruif> Pikkedief :P
<hannie> RawChid, begrijp ik. Ik ben ook lang in Windows2000 blijven hangen alvorens ik XP accepteerde.
<MrChrisDruif> Welke quicklist bedoelde je eerst hannie ?
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, de tekst van askubuntu/questions
<MrChrisDruif> Er zijn meerdere quicklists daar hannie ;) Maar je bedoelde die link van workspaces?
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, idd
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, ik vind hem frinkin' nice...wissel nu veel vaker van aantal workspaces :D
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ja, ik heb hem dan ook zelf gemaakt...met wat hulp hier en daar
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ik zal het je laten weten als ik er enthousiast gebruiker van word
<hannie> Maar eerst ga ik weer even verder met Django
<hannie> commandoline, ik ben mij eerst aan het inlezen voor JFL. Ik moet nog uitzoeken waarmee ik kan helpen.
<commandoline> hannie: momenteel zijn we nog niet actief aan het programmeren, hoewel we wel de code van Ronnie hebben om al wat dingetjes uit te proberen (en dat wordt waarschijnlijk de basis in de toekomst)
<commandoline> wel zijn we bezig met ideeën uitwerken op de mailing list.
<hannie> ok. Ik zal kijken of ik op leuke ideeën kan komen
<hannie> commandoline, welke lijst? Ubuntu-nl?
<commandoline> hannie: de jfl-lijst.
<commandoline> ik wil je wel even toevoegen aan het launchpad-team dat die list kan volgen
<hannie> Als dat kan, heel graag
<commandoline> we hebben twee teams:
<hannie> Ik heb net even de jfl-pagina geopend
<commandoline> - het dev team en het maintainer team
<commandoline> ik vermoed dat ik je lid kan maken van de eerste, voor de tweede heb ik de rechten niet
<commandoline> maar die tweede is wel degene met de mailing list, dus dan kan je iig voorlopig vooruit :)
<hannie> Ja, maintainers moet voldoende zijn
<hannie> commandoline, ik zal even kijken wat er gebeurt als ik me probeer op te geven voor de lijst
<hannie> ach, stom. moet lid zijn van team
<commandoline> niet alleen lid, ook admin...
<commandoline> en voor het dev team (met de mailing list) is alleen Dooitze dat :(
<hannie> aha
<hannie> waarom zou je ook admin  moeten zijn. Kan je iemand niet gewoon lid maken?
<commandoline> nee, daarvoor moet je dus admin v/h team zijn
<commandoline> dat ben ik in -maintainers, niet in -developers
<commandoline> en dat terwijl de eerste het meeste rechten geeft, dus dat is opvallend.
<commandoline> https://launchpad.net/~jfl-developers
<hannie> idd
<commandoline> kun je daar jezelf 'voorstellen' als lid?
<hannie> Ik ga even kijken
<commandoline> bij mij zit die knop (voor mijn teams, zelf ben ik al lid), in de rechterzijbalk
<hannie> commandoline, ik heb net gekozen voor Join the team
<hannie> Your request to join Dev Team is awaiting approval
 * MrChrisDruif gaat offline
<commandoline> nou, dan sta je iig in de wachtrij
<commandoline> doei MrChrisDruif
<hannie> Your mailing list subscription is awaiting approval.
<hannie> dag MrChrisDruif
<commandoline> ik zal Dooitze even een mailtje sturen met de vraag of hij dat wil doen...
<hannie> commandoline, ok, ik wil graag de mails hierover ontvangen
<commandoline> in de tussentijd heb je: https://lists.launchpad.net/jfl-developers/
<commandoline> en wil ik evt. wel een reactie namens jou posten daar.
<hannie> prima. Dan krijg ik meteen een schop onder m'n je-weet-wel om meer actie te ondernemen
<hannie> commandoline, als het goed is krijgt Dooize toch automatisch bericht
<commandoline> dat ook idd
<hannie> commandoline, intussen kan ik wel de archief-mailtjes lezen
<commandoline> Hmm, mailtje is nu al verstuurd. Nou ja, het kan geen kwaad :P.
<commandoline> hannie: en als je dus op één van de mailtjes een reactie hebt kan ik die wel posten totdat je approved wordt, als je wilt :).
<hannie> Het verschil is dat ik nu geen mailtjes van de lijst ontvang
<hannie> commandoline, ok, ik weet je te vinden
<commandoline> :)
<hannie> groetjes en tot "ziens"
<commandoline> dag hannie
<Ronnie> ping commandoline: weet je al dat er weer aan lernid gesleuteld word?
<commandoline> Ronnie: ja, ze hebben weer een release zag ik :)
<Ronnie> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/06/05/new-lernid-release-please-test/
<commandoline> hehe, die idd :)
<Ronnie> is er nog enige vooruitgang binnen jfl?
<commandoline> nou, hannie is net toegevoegd als nieuw teamlid
<commandoline> en verder is het nog steeds blueprints bespreken
<MrChrisDruif> Blauwdrukken? Waarvan?
<Ronnie> oke
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: just for learning
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...dat :)
<commandoline> maar goed dat je me eraan herinnerd, er kan wel weer een nieuwe blueprint bij :)
<MrChrisDruif> Uiteraard....welke was voor wereld overheersing ookalweer?
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<commandoline> wereldoverheersing :P?
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, was me privé blauwdruk :P
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<commandoline> lol :P
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig maar, ik zal een vriendelijke dictator zijn ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ownee, ik ging een communische doorduwen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha erkan^
<MrChrisDruif> Nog gelukt met je project Rachelle ?
<Rachelle> nog niet heen gekeken MrChrisDruif . komt morgen wel
<Rachelle> blijft school he :p
<MrChrisDruif> Weet toch niet tot hoe laat jullie eraan werken? :P
<erkan^> hey MrChrisDruif
<erkan^> hey Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het erkan^ ?
<MrChrisDruif> En met zippo^?
<erkan^> Goed, mijn voeten doen pijn en zippo is doodmoe en is aan het slapen
<Rachelle> hoi erkan^
<Rachelle> gewoon op school MrChrisDruif  ;)
<erkan^> vanochtend naar de kapper, daarna cursus en logopedie gevolgd, daarna naar de centrum in den bosch geweest, nieuwe schoenen en kleren gekocht
<erkan^> en met je , MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^; je = jou
<MrChrisDruif> En wel goed :)
<erkan^> idd :D
<MrChrisDruif> Bedoel het niet slecht met dat verbeteren
<erkan^> dat snap ik (-:
<MrChrisDruif> Yay :D
<erkan^> nice photo --> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-6S-cdr-mLtc/Te4_hry5kGI/AAAAAAAABeU/GovyKWyp4MI/s640/IMG_8447.jpg :D
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, maar....doei!
<StefandeVries> goedeavond
<erkan^> Goedenavond StefandeVries (-:
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hoihoi beiden
<StefandeVries> Quote van de dag: "Fraseren, fraseren, fraseren!"
<StefandeVries> Aldus mijn pianolerares.
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha oukou
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-08
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo MrChrisDruif, Rachelle, CasW, lordnoid, leoquant, Thomas_de_Graaff
<leoquant> hallo
<RawChid> Goede dag
<RawChid> Weer een mooi stukje geschreven over Mwanzo zag ik leoquant :-)
<RawChid> Op teh forum
<lordnoid> hallo DooitzeCompaq
<leoquant> gezien alle stukjes perikelen idd RawChid
<Thomas_de_Graaff> test
<RawChid> 1, 2, 3.
<leoquant> hallo hallo
<Thomas_de_Graaff> zo goed?
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> zeer goed
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/mwanzo-is-bijdragen-aan-ubuntu/new/#new
<leoquant> wow RawChid .....:P
<RawChid> Ja ik las het. Mooi he
<hannie_> DooitzeCompaq, hoi. Ik wil even weten waarom we naast Lernid nog zoiets als JFL nodig hebben.
<leoquant> hannie_, er zijn meerdere antwoorden mogelijk, maar de belangrijkste is dat lernid buggy is, en niet wordt onderhouden door de inter. community
<hannie_> leoquant, ik heb wel begrepen dat lernid nieuw leven wordt ingeblazen
<leoquant> voor de andere antwoorden, die meer technisch zijn, heb je idd DooitzeCompaq  nodig
<hannie_> Ik vond 24:00 te laat om de vergadering te bezoeken
<leoquant> hannie_, die geruchten hoorde ik ook, maar zie geen concrete beweging
<hannie_> Ik zie toch wel veel actuele info op lernid
<hannie_> o.a. vragenuurtjes, open week e.d.
<hannie_> leoquant, Dooize heeft me gisteren toegevoegd als teamlid van JFL dev team
<leoquant> ja, men gebruikt het, en wij ook, maar vonden het product gammel
<hannie_> Nu ben ik aan het onderzoeken hoe ik het beste kan bijdragen
<leoquant> hannie_, super
<leoquant> dan heb je commandoline nodig en/of DooitzeCompaq
<hannie_> leoquant, maar lernid heeft al zoveel ontwikkeld. Kunnen we dat niet overnemen?
<hannie_> Ik zal het aan hen vragen als ze beschikbaar zijn
<leoquant> commandoline heeft een "hack"gemaakt voor onze community, die werkte, maar niet goed genoeg
<leoquant> zo konden we onze kanalen toevoegen  ipv de default kanalen
<hannie_> dat principe is natuurlijk super (als het goed werkt)
<leoquant> jfl wil ook iets meer zijn dan lernid: een webapp
<leoquant> modulair opgebouwd
<hannie_> Het wordt dus veel mooier dan lernid ;)
<leoquant> we zijn andersom begonnen: met de vraag
<leoquant> "wat missen we in onze workshops wat gereedschap betreft"
<hannie_> da's een goeie. Ik miste b.v. mogelijkheid om screenshots te plaatsen
<leoquant> gebruiken we wel alle middelen die het aantrekkelijk maakt de lessen te volgen
<leoquant> hannie_, precies, zo zijn we begonnen
<leoquant> heb nog even geduld met DooitzeCompaq
<hannie_> heb ik. Ik ga verder met lezen hierover
<leoquant> hij plopt zo online
<leoquant> ok ツ
<hannie_> oki
 * leoquant is geen dev
<leoquant> hoi commandoline ツ
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<commandoline> en anderen :)
<leoquant> hoe is het met school? laatste loodjes?
<commandoline> ja, over het algemeen vrij rustig (op vandaag na :P).
<leoquant> volgens mij laat jij je niet snel gek maken, klopt dat? ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha oukou
<leoquant> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha leoquant commandoline
<leoquant> verder iets officieels/ mededeling
<leoquant> we komen in een boek
<commandoline> hoi MrChrisDruif
<commandoline> oja, vertel?
<MrChrisDruif> Boek?
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/mwanzo-is-bijdragen-aan-ubuntu/
<leoquant> bijdrage stedehouder
<leoquant> hoe klinkt dat?
<commandoline> geweldig, mooi stukje promotie :)
<leoquant> yep!
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<OerHeks> hoi StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Middag Orgeltje
<StefandeVries> heejeehj
<StefandeVries> Ondergetekende heeft weer eens een orgel kapotgemaakt
<MrChrisDruif> Alweer?
<StefandeVries> Ander orgel, ander pedaal.
<StefandeVries> Bouwkwaliteit oudere Yamaha's valt tegen.
<StefandeVries> hoe is het met jou?
<StefandeVries> hallo Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
 * Rachelle kijkt naar arch en vraagt zich af hoe ze wat moet installeren
<commandoline> lordnoid weet daar meer van, volgens mij :)
<StefandeVries> pacman -S <pakketnaam>
<Rachelle> ow hier is Xorg met kleine letters :p
<Rachelle> moet alleen dalijk eens een normale user aanmaken :p
<Rachelle> createuser   was het toch?
<StefandeVries> useradd gebruik ik altijd
<Rachelle> lijkt me niet zo handig om dalijk X als root af te kicken
<Rachelle> hoi trijntje
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-09
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, o/
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: hoihoi :)
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries DarkEra
<StefandeVries> hee leoquant
<leoquant> 'l
<leoquant> orgelsloper
<DarkEra> hoi leoquant o/
<StefandeVries> LOL
<StefandeVries> idd..
<leoquant> jammer toch? garantie nog?
<StefandeVries> nee, ding is 25 jaar oud :)
<StefandeVries> maar te repareren zeker
<leoquant> wahhhh
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> StefandeVries, breekt de hel los as weekeind bij jullie?
<leoquant> pinkpop?
<StefandeVries> ik ga naar Neil Diamond, maar idd, er is ook Pinkpop
<Gotiniens> dat is toch geen hel
<StefandeVries> zker niet
<StefandeVries> vorig jaar was het ontzettend leuk
<leoquant> o ja, dat is vreselijk jeroen bosch zou zijn schildershart ophalen bij die dronkenschap/drugs party
<leoquant> ok, generatieconflict...:P
<leoquant> neil diamond is leuk
<leoquant> seagul iets ooit gekocht
<StefandeVries> Pinkpop is ook leuk
<leoquant> 30 jaar terug
<leoquant> ok ok
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> hoe heette die lp ook weer
<leoquant> ff googlen
<StefandeVries> En drank en drugs, ach..
<StefandeVries> Als je met een leuke groep bent niet
<leoquant> Jonathan Livingston Seagull die
<Gotiniens> en als je met een leuke groep bent en ze doen het wel is het nog goed
<StefandeVries> ikw eet het
<Gotiniens> natuurlijk zijn er losers die er niet mee om kunnen gaan
<Gotiniens> maar die laat je mooi links liggen
<Gotiniens> wss letterlijk en figuurlijk
<StefandeVries> de mensen die snel dronken worden, zijn de leuksten. daar kan je om lachen
<Gotiniens> sommige mensen met XTC kan je ook wel mee lachen, vorig jaar op een house festival bijna de hele dag met een kerel staan ouwehoeren over dat hij de muziek maar niks vond en de nick en simon maar snel op het podium moesten komen
<StefandeVries> mensen op lachgas zijn vet. en gevaarlijk soms
<Gotiniens> maar ik denk dat dit gesprek niet jegens de policy is :P
<StefandeVries> ja..:p
<Gotiniens> mjah is in Utrecht populair hoorde ik
<StefandeVries> klopt
<leoquant> watch gekke xtc pillen in omloop
<leoquant> was op 't journaal
<StefandeVries> op Pinkpop vooral alcohol en wiet/hasj
<Gotiniens> jah in limburg, is al een paar maanden
<leoquant> waarom je leven wagen voor zo'n kutproduct
<leoquant> ooops...
<Gotiniens> omdat wel jarenlang heel goede kwaliteit hebben gehad
<Gotiniens> en je hoeft niet perse je leven te wagen he
<leoquant> pfff nou je weet niet wat je krijgt he
<StefandeVries> niet alles is desastreus of direct verslavend
<Gotiniens> genoeg mensen die van elke batch die ze kopen een paar pilletjes laten testen bij de ggd
<Gotiniens> en dan weet je dus precies wat je krijgt
<leoquant> ik snap drugs niet
<leoquant> alcohol ook niet meer
<leoquant> ik snap gezelligheid
<leoquant> maar waarom gepimd met een pilletje
<leoquant> bah
<leoquant> goeie muziek snap ik ook
<leoquant> onder de 120 decibel
<leoquant> ik word ouder merk ik
<leoquant> LOL
<CasW> Muziek ónder de 120 decibel? Kan dat?
<Gotiniens> er zijn maar weinig festivals waar er harder dan 100 word gespeeld :P
<leoquant> CasW, het moet in nederland nu
<leoquant> waahhhh
<leoquant> afspraken overheid met de branch...
<leoquant> i-pod veroorzaakt meer gehoorschade vermoedelijk
<leoquant> of een schoonmoeder
<StefandeVries> of irc :P
<CasW> Is er eigenlijk een IRC-client met TTS?
<leoquant> JFL :P
<CasW> Is, niet zal zijn
<leoquant> waarom skypen we niet met zń alleen?
<leoquant> ipv irc
<Gotiniens> dan moet ik mijn muziek uitzetten
<CasW> Vanwege de image die IRC over zich heeft hangen :p
<leoquant> aah
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> bij irc lul je ook voortdurend door elkaar, dus ik dacht direct aan skype
<leoquant> we hebben hier een lekke mountainbike crisis nu
<leoquant> zelfde als een kapot orgeltje
 * CasW is pianospelen
<leoquant> maar de jeugd plakt niet meer goed
<leoquant> beethoven graag CasW
<CasW> Vooruit dan maar, leoquant
<leoquant> goed idee. ik haat mozart
<StefandeVries> Ik speel graag Bach en Einaudi
<leoquant> einaudi?
<leoquant> wasda nu weer?
<StefandeVries> Contemporary componist
<leoquant> atonaal?
<StefandeVries> Zoek maar eens op YouTube naar Einaudi - Monday of - The Rose.
<leoquant> toemaar...
<StefandeVries> nee, zeker niet atonaal
<leoquant> schonberg is geweldig, :/
<leoquant> ok ik zoek
<leoquant> spiegel im spiegel is mooi
<leoquant> maar wie schreef dat...
<leoquant> oja part
<leoquant> nou daar wordt de sint niet bepaald vrolijk van. van einaudi
<StefandeVries> enne?
<leoquant> mooi wel toch
<StefandeVries> zeker
<leoquant> sferisch/romantisch
<RawChid> Doet me denken aan yann tiersen
<StefandeVries> Die schrijft meestal iets lastiger.
<leoquant> beetje minimal music achtig
<leoquant> simeon ten holt...
<leoquant> veel ruimte om adem te halen tussen de nootkes
<StefandeVries> das geen uitdaging..
<leoquant> mijn improvisaties komen wel in de buurt van einaudi, niet wat nivo betreft, maar qua sfeer intentie
<StefandeVries> ik ben een slechte improvisator
<leoquant> de linkerhand wat lui op de achtergrond
<leoquant> o
<leoquant> de filmmuziek van de film crash is erg mooi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<leoquant> je speelt het zo mee
<leoquant> c naar bes
<StefandeVries> Primavera van Einaudi is ook mooi. Met strijkers.
<leoquant> botticelli kon er ook wat van
<leoquant> maar die schilderde de primavera
<StefandeVries> ha-ha :P
<leoquant> heette hij botticello had ie misschien muziek gemaakt
<leoquant> zucht zoveel kennis op irc
<leoquant> zomaar verloren
<StefandeVries> ?
<leoquant> voor de eeuwigheid
<leoquant> lijkt alsof half hoog begaafd nederland op irc zit
<leoquant> kom ik weer terug bij:
<leoquant> mwanzo-koor
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ik schrijf wel wat
<StefandeVries> Mwanzo-koor
<StefandeVries> ja, dat moet er echt komen
<StefandeVries> of ja
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Mwanzo-band
<leoquant> ook goed
<leoquant> we spreken af op: pak weg de efteling
<leoquant> leuke dag, en daarna zang en muziek
<leoquant> we spreken af bij holle bolle gijs
<OerHeks> Kubuntu in D mineur
<leoquant> die heeft een mooi bas
<leoquant> gijs dus
<leoquant> en wie stom doet fikkeren we in zijn buik
<OerHeks> vergeet dan geen aansteker :P
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> sacre du printemp
<leoquant> zodan
<leoquant> tot ooit
 * CasW is terug
<StefandeVries> wb CasW
<CasW> Danke Stefan
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD; Heey, hoe gaat 'ie?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-10
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<DarkEra> commandoline, congrats ;)
<commandoline> DarkEra: en jij ook :)
<DarkEra> Dank je :)
<JanC> ?  ☺
<JanC> valt er wat te vieren of zo?  ☺
<commandoline> JanC: DarkEra en ik zijn zonet toegetreden tot het webteam :)
<JanC> ow
<JanC> en wat gaan jullie dan doen?  ;)
<JanC> of is dat voor na de migratie?
<commandoline> Prikbord bijhouden + Ubuntero v/d maand weer oppakken, is de bedoeling.
<JanC> DarkEra: ubuntu-be heeft ook een webteam overigens, *hint*  ;)
<DarkEra> JanC: ook daar kan ik me in verdiepen als jullie willen :)
<JanC> DarkEra: je zit op de ML, dus voel je vrij om dat aan te bieden; het team is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-be-webeditor
<DarkEra> JanC: dat klopt ook weer. Dank je voor de link trouwens.
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, o/
<StefandeVries> heej DarkEra :)
<DarkEra> :)
<DarkEra> hoe is het ermee?
<StefandeVries> goed hoor, ben op zoek naar een tweedehands keybaord en ik ga een bod uitbrengen op eentje
<StefandeVries> En dan een eigen behuizing in elkaar knutselen voor twee keyboards zodat ik ze kan koppelen en een orgel zonder pedalen na kan doen :P
<DarkEra> Nice... blijft een leuke hobby
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad. Ben al schetsen aan het maken voor die behuizing.
<StefandeVries> Al duurt het wel even voor ik het geld voor die keybaords heb
<DarkEra> Cool. Ik hou het bij m'n *buntu en computer hobby. ;)
<DarkEra> even door sparen dan
<StefandeVries> Ik ga ook zeker niet weg bij m'n computers hoor :)
<StefandeVries> En die behuizing laat ik maken, ik maak alleen de schetsen, zeg maar.
<StefandeVries> Jammer dat ik geen held ben in tekenen.
<DarkEra> dat was vroeger 1 van mijn hobbies
<StefandeVries> leuk als je het kunt
<StefandeVries> mijn gave is het niet :P
<StefandeVries> ik ga
<StefandeVries> fijne avond nog :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-11
 * leoquant gaat piano speleb
<leoquant> b?=n
<ronnie_vd_C> RawChid: volgens mij is er weer een update van de vertalingen van Loco Directory. de hoeveelheid zal deze keer wel meevallen denk ik: https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-directory
<ronnie_vd_C> ook is de text in de main-nav te lang, zodat de layout niet goed meer is
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-12
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<OerHeks> :-)
<StefandeVries> Net terug uit Rotterdam; Neil Diamond heeft het nog steeds.
<DarkEra> goede morgen
<CasW> Goedemorgen DarkEra en StefandeVries
<DarkEra> Hoi CasW
<DarkEra> Stefan zie ik eigenlijk niet, alweer weg zeker :)
<CasW> Hé ja :p
<DarkEra> Goed... als Canonical en Jono niet antwoorden dan probeer ik een laatste persoon anders moet Emiel maar voor de zekerheid een andere naam pakken voor zijn site.
<OerHeks> mag vraagubuntu.nl ?
<OerHeks> ik hoor dat men helemaal wild is van askubuntu
<DarkEra> dat weten we juist niet...... of dat wel mag zonder toestemming
<OerHeks> qua naam ik vermoed van niet. doch je hebt wel vrijheid om het ubuntu format te gebruiken, daar zijn 3 graden in, dacht ik.
<OerHeks> ik ben ook op het randje, met de Logo die ik heb laten borduren.
<DarkEra> We zullen wel zien, het is alleen jammer dat die man al weken zit te wachten op antwoord
<DarkEra> dat moet niet zo zijn imho
<OerHeks> speel dit via onze Sense ?
<OerHeks> of Cees of ander member.
<DarkEra> OerHeks, dat lijkt me een uitstekend plan. Dank.
<Cees> hoi
<DarkEra> hoi Cees
<OerHeks> hoi Cees
<CasW> Ha Cees
<OerHeks> mss kan Cees gelijk uitsluitsel geven qua naamgebruik.
 * Cees leest http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<OerHeks> welke naam had je eigenlijk in gedachten, DarkEra  ?
<Cees> mogelijk staat daar het  antwoord op de vraag?
<DarkEra> Emiel vond Xubuntu.info.nl erg geschikt eigenlijk
<Cees> je mag de naam niet in een url gebruiken zonder nadrukkelijke toestemming lees ik in http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<OerHeks> Permission from us is necessary to use any of the Trademarks under any circumstances other than those specifically permitted above. These include:  >>>> Use in a domain name or URL.
<DarkEra> vandaar dat hij toestemming aan Canonical wilde vragen Cees maar hij krijgt geen enkel antwoord
<OerHeks> Persoonlijk sla ik die *.info.nl sites over bij zoeken ...
<Cees> zonder antwoord heb je dus geen toestemming.
<DarkEra> We zijn gewend van Canonical dat ze geen antwoord geven :P
<Cees> Oh.
<DarkEra> Dat is een heel ander onderwerp van destijds op ubu nl
<Cees> Geen antwoord is ook een antwoord (lees: dus een nee)?
<DarkEra> Ik zal het aan Emiel doorgeven.... alleen heb ik een andere denkwijze erover :)
<StefandeVries> heehallo
<Cees> dat kan. ik misschien ook wel, maar ik neem aan dat de vraag is of het formeel mag.
<Cees> dus niet hoe ik er over denk...
<CasW> Ha Stefan!
<OerHeks> zoals ik lees, willen ze zeker zijn dat je geen commerciële praktijk achter de site hebt, reklame inkomsten, e.d.
<leoquant> wanneer je canonical bedoelt wie/wat email je dan DarkEra ?
<leoquant> jono zou ik via IRC benaderen
<DarkEra> leoquant, dat weet ik niet, dat zou ik aan emiel1976 op het forum moeten vragen
<DarkEra> hoi StefandeVries
<leoquant> ok DarkEra
<leoquant> DarkEra, gaat die emiel een forum maken?
<DarkEra> leoquant, nee, een info site over Xubuntu
<DarkEra> hoe te installeren, aan te passen etc
<leoquant> zoals onze pjotr123 over ubuntu in het algemeen
<DarkEra> Zoiets
<leoquant> zou het niet bij "ons"/onze documentatie kunnen aansluiten?
<leoquant> daar zouden xubuntu bijdragen goed in passen lijkt mij
<leoquant> wanneer het blog opinierend is, ligt het uiteraard anders.
<leoquant> dan kan hij terecht op de planet ツ
<DarkEra> vraag het 'm eens zou ik zeggen :)
<leoquant> maar hoe komt dit verhaal dan hier?
<DarkEra> omdat ik 'm ben gaan helpen daar hij op het forum aangaf dat hij na weken en verschillende mails later nog geen antwoord heeft gehad van Canonical
<DarkEra> ik heb Jono dus een mail teoegzonden laatst
<leoquant> canonical wordt overladen met dit soort verzoeken, nog maar afgezien hoe je het bedrijf benadert. (via welk emailadres)
<leoquant> scenario: geen reactie
<leoquant> jono is ook de persoon niet, hij doet loco affairs
<DarkEra> dat werd mij geadviseerd te doen door charlie-tca van Xubuntu zelve om contact op te nemen met jcastro of jono
<leoquant> zal ik hem hier uitnodigen, misschien dat ie onder de vleugels van cees iets moois kan betekenen, of een workshop houdt over xubuntu. ツ
<leoquant> ok DarkEra
<Cees> goede ideeen leoquant
<Cees> anders eventueel: https://forms.canonical.com/trademark/
<leoquant> 1976 is emiel geboren: emiel1976?
<leoquant> of hebben we het over iemand anders?
<DarkEra> leoquant, strak plan en vind hij misschien wel leuk. Wie weet :)
<DarkEra> emiel1976 is het... of hij toen geboren is weet ik niet
<leoquant> gedaan
<DarkEra> cool :)
<leoquant> tot later
<DarkEra> laters
<OerHeks> :-)
<StefandeVries> zo, ik kan weer storen. :P
 * leoquant gaat piano spelen
<StefandeVries> leoquant: veel plezier en succes! :)
<leoquant> Cees, deze is niet fraai op de website: De 10.04 versie van Ubuntu zal 3 jaar op de desktop en 5 jaar op de server ondersteund worden met beveiligings-updates. Tevens zal de Ubuntu 11.04 versie 1.5 jaar voorzien worden van ondersteuning en beveiligings-updates.
<leoquant> (dat tevens)
<leoquant> De Ubuntu 11.04 versie zal 1.5 jaar voorzien worden van...etc
<leoquant> verder geeft de site geen keuze tot het downloaden van de 10.04 versie, terwijl er wel over uitgelegd wordt.
<StefandeVries> Ik vind de woordvolgorde van de zin ook niet mooi.
<StefandeVries> beter in mijn ogen zou zijn: Ubuntu 10.04 zal op de desktop en de server 3 respectievelijk 5 jaar ondersteund worden met beveiligingsupdates. Ubuntu 11.04 wordt 1,5 jaar voorzien van ondersteuning en beveiligingsupdates.
<StefandeVries> En wie dat streepje tussen beveligings en updates eheft gezet, moet z'n Groene Boekje even opzoeken.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, inderdaad, vandaar dat het fijn zou zijn iemand access te geven tot de site, en die bij te houden, etc.
<leoquant> ik heb geen inzicht wie dit nu doen...
<StefandeVries> hebben jullie iemand op het oog?
<StefandeVries> ow, oké
<leoquant> verder is belangrijk overal met eenduidige informatie te komen over de LTS en gewone versies.
<leoquant> tot straks
<StefandeVries> wb leoquant
<StefandeVries> heej MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Orgeltje
<StefandeVries> Praat me er even niet van
<MrChrisDruif> Is goed, hoe is het verder?
<StefandeVries> goed. concert Neil Diamond was fantastisch :)
<MrChrisDruif> Goed om te horen
<StefandeVries> en met jou?
<MrChrisDruif> Op...nachtje doorgegaan...maar was wel gezellig :)
<StefandeVries> Mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Sorry, reageer wat laat, 40000 kanalen openstaan :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-04
<RawChid> Zo, weer wat opruimwerkzaamehden verricht op onze wiki :)
<StefandeVries> Niks meer over. :P
<RawChid> Met de bezem erdoor!
<RawChid> Gewoon alles weg!
<StefandeVries> Nee maar, goed werk. :)
<RawChid> Nu nog een nieuw thema erop
<RawChid> Daar zijn we trouwens ook al aan begonnen
<StefandeVries> Oh, met   Artwork-team?
<RawChid> Ja, zoiets
<RawChid> Gepakt van wiki.ubuntu.com en onze eigen dingen toegeveogd
<StefandeVries> Ah. Keep it going, zou ik zeggen :)
<smile4linux> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-05
<smile4linux> bye! :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-06
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquanto :)
<leoquanto> hallo
<leoquanto> 10 juni kan ik niet vergaderen
<StefandeVries> Oké, goed om te weten
<leoquanto> kan iemand dat hier doorgeven tzt?
<StefandeVries> Is goed :)
<leoquanto> mooi
<leoquanto> dag
<RawChid> Welke vergadering?
<RawChid> Niet van mwanzo afaik
<StefandeVries> Nee, van de Gemeenschapsraad.
<StefandeVries> dat is altijd de tiende.
<StefandeVries> IIRC
<RawChid> Ah, dan kan ie toch gewoon een mailtje sturen naar de lijst
<RawChid> Nu scheept ie ons ermee op :P
<StefandeVries> Nja, ik ben de komende week toch 24/7 online, dus ik zeg het ze wel even :P
<RawChid> Ah, examens achter de rug?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> En ouders op vakantie.
<RawChid> Relaxt
<StefandeVries> Behoorlijk :)
<RawChid> Cees: is het nog mogelijk om van Lucid naar Maverick te upgraden? 10.04 LTS naar 10.10  (10.10 wordt toch niet meer ondersteund?)
<OerHeks> old releases kan > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements
<RawChid> Het kan dus wel OerHeks?
<OerHeks> volgens mij kan je dan wel 10.10 gebruiken, maar wat doe je daarna?
<RawChid> Dat moet je natuurlijk eigenlijk niet willen, maar goed. Het IS mogelijk :)
<OerHeks> 10.04 gaat naar 10.04.4 toch ?
<RawChid> Ja, of 10.04 naar de volgende LTS 12.04
<RawChid> Die heeft een direct upgrade-pad
<OerHeks> ja, dat ook nog. maar gewoonlijk kan je door zo je sources aan te passen wel iets bereiken.
<RawChid> Ik kan het nu niet testen. Maar ik dacht omdat maverick niet meer ondersteund wordt, daarom die repo's online ook niet meer beschikbaar zouden zijn....
<RawChid> Oh wacht, ik zit hier op lucid :P
<OerHeks> Dus wel.
<RawChid> ff 1 regel in sources.list aangepast, en nu een apt-get update
<OerHeks> top :-)
<RawChid> Doet het blijkbaar wel
<RawChid> Hit http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release.gpg
<leoquanto> !over
<MwanzoBot> Meer informatie over wat wij hier doen, kan je vinden op deze webpagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<smile> bye :)
<Cees> 17:58 <+RawChid> Cees: is het nog mogelijk om van Lucid naar Maverick te upgraden? --> waarom niet van 10.04 naar 12.04?
<Luckiboy> he Cees, volgens mij zijn we elkaar misgelopen op de RP :P
<RawChid> Cees, ik vroeg het hierom: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UpgradeUbuntuMaverick
<RawChid> Dit zijn mooie/volledige artikelen, dus wilde dit niet verwijderen.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-07
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-08
<Idroy> ey oh
<smile-druk> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-09
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-10
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ping johanvd
<johanvd> pong
<RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff, wordt er vanavond nog iets boeiends besproken/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Volgens mij niet.
<RawChid> Oke, dan weet ik dat
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kan niet helemaal voorspellen wat er besproken zal worden, maar de agenda is behoorlijk leeg. Misschien dat wvttk iets oplevert.
<RawChid> Die lege agenda, daarom vroeg ik het ook
<RawChid> En de vorige keer dat ik er was, ging het niet door
<RawChid> Wil niet voor niets klaarzitten namelijk
<RawChid> Dus kijk nu achteraf wel wat er is besproken
<RawChid> We willen uiteraard weer meedoen aan de Ubuntu Global Jam!
<RawChid> Bam!
<RawChid> Nu ben ik weg, laters!
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff: ping.
<RawChid> StefandeVries, ik heb een feature request voor MwanzoBot
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Vergadering20120610/Log  In de log wil ik niet zien wie er joint. En al helemaal niet wat het ip van degene is!
<Luckiboy> RawChid, zal ik het IP er in ieder geval nu al even uit filteren daar?
<Cees> RawChid, StefandeVries +1, filteren uit de log. Voegt functioneel niets toe en slaat ongevraagd persoonlijke gegevens op
<RawChid> Het is sowieso een regel dat logs van meetings geen IP-adressen bevat
<RawChid> Vooral wanneer ze op het web staan ;)
<RawChid> Luckiboy, mag je doen, graag
<Luckiboy> Ik filter de IP's even uit de log daar
<Cees> Luckiboy, goed idee maar dan blijft de history aanwezig en doet niets aan aan het feature request
<RawChid> Maar ze zijn altijd nog terug te vinden dankzij revisies.
<Luckiboy> Meer valt er nu niet meer aan te doen denk ik
<RawChid> Beter iets dan niets Luckiboy :)
<Cees> Luckiboy, redelijkerwijs niet, beter iets dan niets. Volgende keer beter
<RawChid> Hey Cees, nu moet je ophouden. We zeggen beide nu twee keer ongeveer hetzelfde :P
<Luckiboy> Ok, ik ga er mee aan de slag
 * RawChid houdt zijn mond en gaat verder met moinmoin
<Cees> punt voor StefandeVries is ook wel duidelijk (en wel bedankt voor het plaatsen van de log!)
<Luckiboy> Zo, alle has quit/has joined eruit, goed zo?
<RawChid> Luckiboy, bewerk je wiki-paginaś gewoon in de browser?
<Luckiboy> Ja?
<RawChid> Zo ja, was je al bekend met de add-on ItsAllText?
<Luckiboy> Nee, nog niet, wat is dat?
<Luckiboy> Even zoeken
<RawChid> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/its-all-text/
<RawChid> Mijn grote vriend bij het bewerken van grote tekstvelden in mn browser
<RawChid> Zoals wiki's
<Luckiboy> ah, dat is handig!
<RawChid> Eerst preview doen, dan lekker bewerken (search and replace of wat je wilt met je editor), CTRL+S, en klik weer op preview hoe de pagina er nu uitziet
<RawChid> gedit vind ik veel fijner, ook syntax highlighting als je kiest voor "edit as HTML" ofzo
<Luckiboy> Ik doe alles in eerste instantie via internet, IRC deed ik eerst ook online :P
<Luckiboy> leafpad highlight automatisch HTML toch?
<RawChid> Ken ik niet.. Check it out zou ik zeggen
<Luckiboy> Even kijken, hoe werkt dit precies?
<RawChid> De eerste keer moet je het pad naar je favo editor ingeven.
<RawChid> Bij mij was dat /usr/bin/gedit
<Luckiboy> done, bij mij was het /usr/bin/leafpad :)
<Cees> aanvulling (niet om er op door te zuren maar), de log is door Thomas_de_Graaff geplaatst en niet door StefandeVries
<RawChid> Dat weet ik, maar die log is gegenereerd door die bot die Steef heeft gebouwd en beheert.
<Cees> beheerd.
<Cees> :)
<Luckiboy> Ok, It's all text doet het inmiddels
<Luckiboy> :)
<RawChid> Nouhja, hij beheert het. Maar die zin is een beetje raar opgebouwd inderdaad
<Luckiboy> Ik ga slapen, morgen weer vroeg naar school. Dag iedereen!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-04
<Rachelle> hoi CasW
<CasW> Hé Rachelle!
<CasZoektKamerUtr> Meh.
<CasWKamerUtrecht> Nou. Laat maar.
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij zoekt CasW een kamer in Utrecht.
<CasW> Jup
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-07
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-09
<leoquant> OerHeks, komt er nog een BBcue dit jaar?
<leoquant> ik dacht dat jij achter het initiatief stond? ooit?
<OerHeks> Laatste meeting was pannekoeken :-)
<leoquant> hihi :)
<leoquant> als is iets rond noord holland solliciteer ik ook naar zo'n meeting
<leoquant> gooi het in de commissie
<leoquant> misschien
<OerHeks> Mijn huisje is niet al te groot, we waren met 8 man.
<OerHeks> En nu staat het balkon ook nog vol met plantenbakken...
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> de salade feitelijk...
<OerHeks> Nou, ik denk dat ik iets teveel viooltjes erin heb staan, ze schieten hard omhoog
<leoquant> een orkest, whma misschien doe ik wel iets, tuin is groot zat
<leoquant> ik wil alleen geen hooligans in de keurige buurtje
<leoquant> wel nerds
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2015-06-03
<Adem_> Hallo, bij wie kan ik vragen stellen over de workshops?
